# Flash Only /system/build.prop From Cm4Dx-Gb To Foobar'd Cm4Dx-Gb



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

I must have misspelled 'true' when editing it or something because booting shows only a fraction of the boot animation before repeating.

oops

How do I overwrite only some files on my phone? Or perhaps only /system with

dev-threaddroidx-cm7-with-gingerbread-kernel

?

I have flashed 2011-10-19 of cm4dx-GB

Since power+home does not load newfangled ClockWorkMod, but only the feature-impaired default, keep in mind I cannot mount system... unless I misunderstand completely which is unfortunately completely _possimpible_


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

Can I simply open the zip file and delete everything in /system except /system/build.prop

and flash that zip file?

do I need to modify or delete /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF

Can I safely delete /META-INF entirely?

/META-INF/com/google/android/update*.* seems only necessary for flashing the full system


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I have never made a flashable zip but if you can access adb you could manually add the new build.prop file with adb push


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

deleting everything from the zip except /system/build.prop did not work. file verify / signature errors







similarly unable to reflash the ummodified zip GRR. I don't want to SBF 602

for both zip files:

```
<br />
<br />
verifying the update package...<br />
[URL=e:failed]e:failed[/URL] to verify whole-file signature<br />
[URL=E:signature]E:signature[/URL] verification failed<br />
Installation aborted<br />
```



Barney Stinson said:


> I have never made a flashable zip but if you can access adb you could manually add the new build.prop file with adb push


Can I do that from either recovery or bootloader?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Barney Stinson said:


> deleting everything from the zip except /system/build.prop did not work. file verify / signature errors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the Android sdk or adb installed? If so plug in your phone and type adb devices. If your phone shows up, you can. If you don't, search how to get it running.


----------

